# Anyone Got A Poljot Journey Chrono?



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

They look pretty cool - wondered if anyone had one and had any comments.

A search on the world's favourite auction site, will find quite a few, including 300145958014.

I like the silver dial, the date between 1 and 2 and the general simplicity, not dissimilar to the Junghans Chronoscope somehow.

cheers


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm, I'm guessing that's a no then, 81 views and no replies.









In case it helps I've managed to find a pic not on a sale site:


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree that it is one of the nicer Poljots I like the script and the blued hands and numbers,the thin bezel must make this look large on the wrist and the shape of the pushers is a definite nod to the Junghans. The Junghans Chronoscope is a beautiful watch in the Bauhaus style & very desirable ,also there is a Daniel JeanRichard Chronoscope which has a similar look .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what are they playing at putting the date window there?

looks like they are using biger cases, I'd prefer a tachy scale around the outer though


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

pg tips said:


> what are they playing at putting the date window there?
> 
> looks like they are using biger cases, I'd prefer a tachy scale around the outer though


The inner bezel/outer track can be turned using a crown at 10 (not visible in that pic), I guess it gives a sort of 2nd time zone functionality.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I do like that!


----------

